# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Không gian đẹp và lãng mạn ở City House Cafe - Quán Cafe ở Sài Gòn

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán City House Cafe*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 21 Huỳnh Khương An, phường 5, quận Gò Vấp, TP.HCM (Bên hông chợ Gò Vấp, cổng sau Đại học Công nghiệp TP. HCM). 
> 
> Tel: (08) 35 888 030 - (08) 35 888 034
> 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/City-...675414?fref=ts_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán City House Cafe_


*City House tọa lạc tại khu dân cư yên tĩnh với khung cảnh lãng mạn xanh mát của đồi cỏ, hài hòa cùng dòng nước thơ mộng hình chữ S Việt Nam.*

Quán đủ nổi bật để níu giữ những vòng xe tấp nập trên đường, níu giữ những bước chân đang tìm nơi bình yên sau những lo toan của cuộc sống sẽ mang đến cho bạn nhiều cung bậc cảm xúc.



City House cafe, ngay cái tên gọi cũng đã toát lên sự hiện đại, mang lại cho bạn sự thoải mái, thư giản nhất, như một chốn hẹn hò bình yên đầy lắng đọng, một không gian ấm cúng. City House tuy không rộng nhưng cũng không thiếu những góc riêng cho bất kỳ ai ghé đến.



Một chốn lý tưởng dành cho những ai yêu thích chụp hình, bạn sẽ hài lòng với những bức ảnh đầy màu sắc lung linh khó ai cưỡng nổi.



City House café là nơi dừng chân mỗi khi cần một góc nhỏ gần gũi, bình yên, để nhấm nháp ly cà phê, cảm nhận một bài hát ý nghĩa, để thủ thỉ buồn vui với người bạn tâm giao, hay ngồi nhìn thời gian chầm chậm khẽ trôi qua khung cửa sổ, kết hợp sắc màu tinh tế từ những chiếc gối ôm hay là những đồ vật trang trí nhỏ xinh xắn.



Không chỉ vậy, City House còn được hình thành bởi 9 khu phố, mỗi phố là một biểu tượng của một loài hoa.



Bạn sẽ choáng ngợp trước những thiết kế, bài trí theo những phong cách khác nhau, từ hiện đại đến cổ điển, từ sân vườn đến phòng kín, từ nhẹ nhàng lãng mạn cho đến sôi động, mạnh mẽ.



Bạn khó mà bỏ qua được nét duyên dáng với những bông hoa tulip, tigon, salem từ 9 khu phố xinh đẹp kết hợp với những ô cửa từ trên cao hay những lãng hoa với nhiều màu sắc khác nhau tạo nên một một album cưới lộng lẫy.



Cách thiết kế, trang trí lung linh sẽ mang lại cho bạn một khung cảnh đẹp, tất cả những cung bậc cảm xúc đó sẽ được lưu giữ lại, đánh dấu sự khác biệt trong album cưới của bạn.



Đặc biệt nhất vẫn phải kể đến bộ sưu tập xe cổ hiếm có tại đây đã trở thành thương hiệu đặc trưng của quán gồm các loại như xe đạp thư báo, Lambretta, Vespa… tạo ấn tượng cho City House ngay từ cái nhìn đầu tiên, cũng giúp cho album cưới của bạn mang một phong cách ấn tượng hơn.



Trải qua nhiều năm hoạt động và phát triển, quán đã trở thành một dấu ấn đặc sắc của văn hóa cà phê tại TP. HCM mà khó có thể tìm thấy ở bất cứ nơi nào khác.



Theo zing



> *Quán City House Cafe*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 21 Huỳnh Khương An, phường 5, quận Gò Vấp, TP.HCM (Bên hông chợ Gò Vấp, cổng sau Đại học Công nghiệp TP. HCM). 
> 
> Tel: (08) 35 888 030 - (08) 35 888 034
> 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/City-...675414?fref=ts_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán City House Cafe_




Cùng khám phá *quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## dung89

Không gian đẹp thật nhưng có ảnh cứ giống địa điểm vui chơi cho trẻ em

----------


## phuongvtt1991

Không tin đây chỉ là quán cafe. Trông thật sa hoa

----------

